# Odd conversation while at Cancun in Vegas



## craigrow (Apr 15, 2016)

We just returned from a stay at the Cancun resort in Vegas. Curiously there was no ask for us to take an "owners update." We were simply checked in. Then, as we're leaving the clerk asked, could we have somebody stop by to take a survey to help us improve the resort. It will only take ten minutes she said. We said yes.

The next morning he called to see if we were in then came up to the room. He did ask a few questions about the room and the resort. Then he asked, "what are you doing to reduce your maintenance fees." Not being aware of anything we _could _do to reduce our fees we said, "what?" He flipped through a stack of papers with our vacation history, read a bunch of stuff out loud, looked very concerned and said something like, weren't you made some kind of offer when Diamond went public? No, we said. He continued to look concerned, scratched his head. Repeated a bunch of meaningless stuff about how "a lot of things have changed," flashed his Breitling watch and asked, "do you mind if i look into this?" Sure, we said.

Later that day we got a phone message that we should meet him at 10AM on our checkout day, after we checked out. At checkout we mentioned that to the clerk who sent somebody off "to find him." After finishing our check out and waiting a few minutes, we left.

So, what is the angle? Anybody know?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 16, 2016)

His angle is to take your money and sell you something.  He will likely want $20,000-40,000 but since you missed this fictitious thing that everyone else supposedly was offered he will be willing to only take $10,000-20,000.  If you still say no and sign something that says you were offered that thing, he might even be able to get a manager to let him take only $3000-$4000 for some kind of sampler/explorer package of points good for x number of months.


----------



## Michael1991 (Apr 16, 2016)

craigrow said:


> ... he asked, "what are you doing to reduce your maintenance fees." ... So, what is the angle?



I've seen at least four reports of owner updates at Cancun Las Vegas. They each have been about the same. Other then the straight up lies -- there are many -- they will tell you to use the travel redemption program to lower your fees. For example,  if you are a silver member with 15,000 points, you can make a cruise reservation. You can then use your 15,000 points to get a $1,200 redemption check. After you get the check, you can cancel the cruise and apply the $1,200 to your fees.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 16, 2016)

We fell for a stealth timeshare presentation at the Wyndham/Worldmark Avenue Plaza in New Orleans.  Now we know to NEVER allow anyone other than the maintenance man (who sadly needs to come to our room at any resort we stay in to help us old folks work the DVD player) into our room.


----------



## awa (Apr 16, 2016)

Michael1991 said:


> I've seen at least four reports of owner updates at Cancun Las Vegas. They each have been about the same. Other then the straight up lies -- there are many -- they will tell you to use the travel redemption program to lower your fees. For example,  if you are a silver member with 15,000 points, you can make a cruise reservation. You can then use your 15,000 points to get a $1,200 redemption check. After you get the check, you can cancel the cruise and apply the $1,200 to your fees.



So this does or doesn't work?  Is this the 20/20 program they talk about?  Does DRI know you canceled the cruise?


----------



## awa (Apr 16, 2016)

awa said:


> So this does or doesn't work?  Is this the 20/20 program they talk about?  Does DRI know you canceled the cruise?



Sorry, I did the math and see you're talking about the 8 cents redemption option when you already paid twice that much for your MFs for the year.  I'm guessing you can't cancel the cruise and keep the check when you do the 20 cents option.


----------



## craigrow (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm confused, sorry...

What is a "redemption option" or "redemption check?"


----------



## awa (Apr 17, 2016)

craigrow said:


> I'm confused, sorry...
> 
> What is a "redemption option" or "redemption check?"



https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/US_Benefits-for-All-Members-Feb-23-16.pdf

Under "Member Benefits Redemption Rates and Periods"


----------



## jenniflg (Jul 18, 2016)

That is exactly what they tried to do to us!


----------

